# Clearing the Chamber



## The Box (Oct 20, 2009)

When making my semi-auto safe, I have always just racked the slide and ejected the round that is in the chamber onto the ground. Is there a better way?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Or into your hand, on a cloth, ect.

I try not to let them hit a hard surface like concrete.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Like Dosborn said - hold onto the slide with your hand cupped over the ejection port and pull the slide back and let the round land in your hand. I usually slightly tilt the weapon towards the side to allow the cartridge to roll into my hand. Try it with some snap caps to get the hang of it.

Keep the gun pointed down range, keep your hand behind the business end of the gun and keep the finger off the trigger.:smt023


----------



## Savage.Detroit (Dec 13, 2009)

Like dosborn said or if I am at home I'll eject the round onto my coach, bed or other cushy chair.
Outside I'll eject the round into the grass or other loose ground (wipe it later).
At the range, well I'll just fire it off cause I'm at the range.


----------



## Sha3488 (Dec 9, 2009)

Yah I have found there is no real easy way to prevent it from falling out and hitting the floor, so I usually clear the chamber over the bed or couch if I am at home.


----------



## StewNTexas (Dec 11, 2009)

My first action would be to drop the magazine.

Then follow Salty Dogs instructions. It is not a good idea to allow your ammo to fall onto 
a very hard surface, or a very dirty one.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Dosborn

:smt1099


----------

